# Normale CPU Temperatur



## Pidrittel (22. April 2012)

Hallo und einen wunderschönen Spätabend zusammen,

ich habe nun meinen PC fertiggestellt, und befinde mich nun in der Testphase aller Hardware. Momentan laste ich mal den i7 2700k zu 100% aus, 3,912 GHz taktet er gerade, bei einer mittleren kerntemperatur von 60°. Meine Frage ist: Scheint dieser Wert durchaus normal zu sein, oder sind 60° zu viel?

für Antworten danke ich bereits im vorraus,

Pidrittel


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2012)

Welchen Kühler hast du denn? 

Btw es ist Nacht


----------



## Pidrittel (22. April 2012)

Sycthe Ninja 3 Rev-B


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2012)

60° im Idle oder unter Last? Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen? Wenn ja drauf geachtet das sie schön dünn und gleichmäßig drauf ist? Sitzt der Kühler richtig drauf?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2012)

Ist noch normal, könnte aber auch ein paar weniger sein. Ich komme mit dem 2600k @ 4,4 Ghz auf ca 56°C max.


----------



## Pidrittel (22. April 2012)

Lohnt es sich denn, dafür den PC nochmal ausseinanderzubauen? Denn wenn, wird es an der Wärmeleitpaste liegen, oder?

Eigentlich ist die aber gut drauf gewesen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2012)

Nö ich denke nicht das es großartig was bringt. Du könntest im Bios ja mal schauen ob die Lüftersteuerung etwas Spielraum bietet, auch hängt es etwas vom Gehäuse und der Belüftung ab


----------



## Pidrittel (22. April 2012)

Okay. Ach ja, Wärmeleitpaste ist natürlich drauf, und 60° ist's unter VOLLER LAST, also wirklich Primzahlen errechnen bis zum tode mit prime95. Dabei ist er dann eben auch bei 3912 MHz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2012)

Kannst ja für die nächsten Tage ein Auge drauf werfen wie sich die Werte bei normalen Gebrauch verhalten. 24 / 7 Benchmarks spielen ist eh langweilig und nur wenige Games reizen die CPU bis zum Anschlag aus


----------



## Pidrittel (22. April 2012)

Ist es besser wenn der Lüfter am kühlkörper von unten nach oben oder von vorne nach hinten im gehäuse bläst?

Und ist es egal, ob er von hinten lust aus dem kühlkörper saugt oder von vorne durchpustet, oder spielt das eine Rolle?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2012)

Ideal ist ist von der Front zum Heck und wenn der Kühler die Luft durch den Kühler presst. Ein paar Grad verliert man wenn der Lüfter saugend an der Rückseite sitzt.


----------



## Pidrittel (22. April 2012)

Ich habe unten vorne und hinten oben nen lüfter, wenn ich den CPÜlüfter pressend an die Front montiere, dann kommt da doch trotzdem nicht so viel kühle nachschub-luft, da dort die Festplatte, die SSD, der DVDbrenner und der Kartenleser hängt?


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2012)

Pidrittel schrieb:


> Ich habe untern vorne und hinten oben nen lüfter, wenn ich den CPÜlüfter pressend an die Front montiere, dann kommt da doch nicht so iel kühle nachschub-luft, da dord die Festplatte, die SSD, der DVDbrenner und der Kartenleser hängt?


 
Der CPU-Lüfter muss natürlich am Kühlkörper vom CPU-Kühler bleiben!  

Optimal ist es wenn vorne ein Gehäuselüfter die Luft reinpustet und hinten einer raus.


----------



## Pidrittel (22. April 2012)

Natürlich muss der da bleiben. Der vordere gehäuselüfter pustet rein, der hintere  Arctic Cooling F12 Pro zieht raus. Die frage ist, an welcher seite ich den CPU.Lüfter am Kühlkörper montieren sollte. Meiner sieht deinem recht ähnlich, du hast den offenbar vorne dran gemacht...


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2012)

Achso es kam so rüber als würdest du sagen das du den CPU-Lüfter an der Front vom Gehäuse montierst ^^
Ich denke nicht das es einen großen Unterschied macht, ob der Lüfter nun saugt oder pustet. Hauptsache die Luft wird in Richtung Hecklüfter gebracht ^^


----------



## Pidrittel (22. April 2012)

Okay, meiner hängt nämlich grade obe dran und saugt. Ich steck den moin mal vorne dran. Dankeschön  Ach ja: wie kann man die durchschnittliche Drehzalh eines Gehäuselüfters im Bios veränedern? Und was ist eine gute durchschnittstemperatur bei leerlauf?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2012)

Ein paar Grad sind es schon da der Kühler bei der Montage davor die Luft eher zielgerichtet durch den Kühler bläst was bei der umkehrten Bauweise nicht so gegeben ist


----------



## Pidrittel (22. April 2012)

Jap, ein paar grad sind drin, jetzt fange ich ihn bei  55 [EDIT](jetzt schon 56), mal sehen, ob das in 20 Minuten noch so ist. Ich kommen nur mit den Lüftereinstellungen im Bios nicht klar. Kann das von euch jemand für asus erklären odeer hat jemand nen hilfreeichen Link? Ich würde die durschnittliche drehzahl  gerne etwas ändern...

natürlich gerade noch bei 1200 RPM in den F12 gepackt. Aua, der ist scharf!

[EDIT] Okay, jetzt hab ich noch ein wenig an der CPU-Lüftersteuerung gespielt, ich halte ihn bei annehmbarer Drehzahl (1400) bei 52°C-55°C


----------

